# Is there anything I can do haven't had 4G on my thunderbolt in months when I do it's short and spotty help?



## osinphay (Jun 13, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You might have a bad 4g sim card. I know awhile back they had a bad batch. Just go to the Verizon store and ask for a new one. They are free and see if that fixes your 4g.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## osinphay (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that finally have the phone set up nicely but no 4g

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

If your rooted and running a custom ROM, might wanna flash the rooted version of 605.9 before going in to store. Depending on the rep, if they see your running a rooted phone, might try to blame issue on that. I lucked out rep I bought phone/service from just gave me the card to insert. You don't have to hand over phone to them, but why deal with that hassle when you don't have to? Just sayin. Hopefully its just your sim, mine ended up being the phone itself, good luck


----------



## WagZ (Jun 7, 2011)

I would be wondering more on the lines of, are you in a 4G area? Or do you live in the outlying area of a 4G area.

I am in a 4G area, but when I go to work (only 10 miles from my house) I get spotty 4G at best.

Yes it could be a hardware issue. It could be a software issue as well. But never rule everything out.

Wagz


----------



## tedkord (Oct 2, 2011)

I had the same issue, constant stops from 4G to 1x in an area where I had previously gotten full signal. A new SIM seems to have fixed it.

Sent from my BAMF'd Bolt.


----------



## osinphay (Jun 13, 2011)

I live in the Tampa Bay area should have strong 4g all over I'm going to get a new Sim card today

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

I had that problem too. After an hour on the phone w tech support they warranteed the phone. Never mentioned anything about it possibly being the sim card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

